# Lunch at work



## Great White

Hello all

What do you all have for lunch when at work?

Im trying to steer away from sandwiches, as I have a huge bowl of pasta at 10.30pm so am still pretty full come lunch and the extra carbs in the bread just bloats me up for hours.

I need to have something high in protien and relativly high in carbs, say 800 - 1000Kcals, 50g protien, 100g carbs (ish)

any suggestions, I work in an office so have microwave, toaster, fridge, etc all at my dissposal.


----------



## rich81

At asda you can buy ready cooked rice that just needs heating up, i dice and cook up 250g of chicken breast and then put half a pack 250g of rice (egg fried its lush) and half a small jar of sweet and sour source, and heat in the microwave at work. Just cook up the whole weeks worth on friday and your done for the week.


----------



## samurai691436114498

I like chicken wraps in tortilla.


----------



## hackskii

800-1000 cals for a single meal?

Wow!

I like to eat 3 hard boiled eggs and a apple, or something like that.

There are fats in the egg, there is protein in the eggs too and the carbs come from the apple and the fiber comes from the apple too.

Or you can add a can of tuna, apple and a fat like almonds.

*But again that wont get you enywhere close to the massive calories that this monster Paul needs to feed those huge muscles.* 

I hate feeling bloated and full so I prefere the smaller meals eaten more frequently.

But that is just me as I am old and stuff.


----------



## Great White

hackskii said:


> *But again that wont get you enywhere close to the massive calories that this monster Paul needs to feed those huge muscles.*


----------



## Roid Devil

I've started prerparing my grub the night b4.

2 chicken breasts, plain pasta and a **** load of brocoli.....whack it in the tupperware container and hey presto.

Matt


----------



## Lauren

I agree with roid, I make all my meals early in the morning and throw them together in some good old tupperware containers!

I am currently living on mackerel salad....mmm mmm mmmm!!!!


----------



## robdog

Man im so not hungry at the moment it takes me an hour to eat a chicken breast.

Im living on Chef X's cottage cheese and yoguhrt smoothies and MRP's.


----------



## Captain Hero

robdog said:


> Man im so not hungry at the moment it takes me an hour to eat a chicken breast.
> 
> Im living on Chef X's cottage cheese and yoguhrt smoothies and MRP's.


agree with ya Robdog the smoothies rock! For lunch im having linguini, beef and asparagus. Normally cook all meals on a sunday.


----------



## Tuna_boi

Roid Devil said:


> I've started prerparing my grub the night b4.
> 
> 2 chicken breasts, plain pasta and a **** load of brocoli.....whack it in the tupperware container and hey presto.
> 
> Matt


Exactly wot i do....Except i have rice, and one protein bar or MRP as well


----------



## shakey

I prepare my meals 2 days in advance!

boil up a load of rice,grill your turkey,chicken etc & cut up,bake some spuds & chop them up & put them in to seperate tupperware containers!

then nite b4 work weigh your rice etc throw 2gether adding low fat sauce,cottage cheese & salad or whatever & away you go


----------



## Wolf

I'm feeling omlettes right now though by the look of them i'm not sure they technically constitute omlettes more scrrambled egg with stuff in, usually cheese, tuna, bacon or whatever meat is handy. That and i'm pounding the shakes + fajitas, curry, enchiladas, anyhtin with flavour.


----------

